# Any interesting jar lids here ?



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

I was looking through some boxes and found these . I know nothing about jars or lids is there anything interesting here ?


----------



## woody (Jan 2, 2010)

It looks like there is.


----------



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

Pic#2   1 says   Whitall's patent June 18th 1861.    1 with knob in the middle says Patent Aug 8, 1856. Tall thick 1 says E.S.B. Co.  Phila Pa.  1 says masons improved patented May 10, 1870.  1 just says patent April 15th 1884. Last 1 says Trade mark Glassboro improved registd  Jan 9th 1884.


----------



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

#3  Patent Aug 3rd 1858


----------



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

#4  Whitalls Patent  June 18th 1861


----------



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

#5  E.S.B.  Co  Phila. Pa.


----------



## woody (Jan 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: digger don
> 
> #3  Patent Aug 3rd 1858


 
 This lid went to a preserve can.

http://www.google.com/patents?id=dtpbAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=Aug+3rd+1858+emmons+manley&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## woody (Jan 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: digger don
> 
> #4  Whitalls Patent  June 18th 1861


 
*MILLVILLE ATMOSPHERIC FRUIT JAR* 
 reverse *WHITALLâ€™S PATENT JUNE 18TH 1861*


----------



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Woody  I guess the can lid is worthless I doubt there are any of those cans still around.


----------



## cookie (Jan 2, 2010)

the 1884 lid goes to 2 unusual jars- The ABC jar and LYON & BOSSARD'S JAR EAST STROUDSBURG PA....were the any clamps with the lids?


----------



## cookie (Jan 2, 2010)

you never know, there may be a can for that lid!


----------



## digger don (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry no clamps with the lids .


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi digger don,  It looks like you have a nice collection of lids that should spur you to  some study on the subject - which I guess you have done by showing them here.  To me the # 5  E.S.B. Co is the most interesting.   The # 3 should be saved just to find out what it might fit.  Did you find it in a decomposed tin can?

 Neat old closures.   RED Matthews


----------



## cookie (Jan 3, 2010)

Digger Don- I sent you a PM, don't know if you got it ...if you'd like me to find out more info. on the 1884 lid send me some pictures and  I'll check into it..... Thanks-John


----------



## dave3950 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi Digger Don,
 Finally figured out my problem with posting.  Some interested lids. The posting on the
 ABC/Bossards lid dated 1884 is right on the money. The Whitall's lid is for the Millville
 Atmospheric jar.The heavy stopper type lid is for a Philadelphia chemical or acid bottle, I can't remember which, not really my area.  The lid patented Aug 3, 1858, even though it has the same date as the tin can is actually for the Bodine & Bros jar.  I have the jar but need a lid so if you would like to sell it let me know.  I can't really see the condition of the lid, it looks like it is sick.  Are there any chips or cracks?  Hope this helps you.    Dave


----------



## coreya (Jan 3, 2010)

wow those bodine & bros jars are some big money jars, It would be great to complete a set like that. How about some pictures?


----------



## digger don (Jan 3, 2010)

Here are some more pics of the ones people thought were interesting.


----------



## digger don (Jan 3, 2010)

Cleaned up a little better . A couple small chips around the edge.


----------



## digger don (Jan 3, 2010)

1884 lid


----------



## digger don (Jan 3, 2010)

1884   pic#2


----------



## digger don (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this any good or a common mason. Glassboro improved  Jan 9, 1884


----------



## digger don (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry I missed sizing that one . Here is another


----------



## dave3950 (Jan 3, 2010)

Don,

 Glassboro Improved jar complete with lid and screw band are about $20.00.

 Dave


----------

